# Womit ein solches Portal erzeugen?



## Vivid (5. Nov 2013)

Hallo,

dem einen oder anderen mag die Fragestellung nun bekannt vorkommen. Aber ich würde gerne einfach noch weitere Stimmen einfangen bzw. weitere Meinung hören.

Ich habe einen VServer mit einem Linux und 2GB garantierten RAM. Ich möchte für eine Non-Profit-Organisation ein Portal erstellen. Das Portal soll zukünftig von ca. 1000 Usern (ca. 50-100 gleichzeitig) für folgende Dinge genutzt werden:


Webseite (Externer Bereich)
Kalender
Eintragung von Serienterminen/Einzelterminen
Freigabe von Terminen (Serientermine können unterbrochen werden)
Abgegrenzter Bereich für Usergruppen (1 Bereich pro Gruppe)
Wissenstranfer (Einfaches Wiki)
Kleines Diskussionsforum
Mini-Ticket-System (User können Fehler melden, die dann intern behandelt werden)
Umfrage-Tool (ähnlich wie doodle)
Bildergalerien
Newsletter
User-Management und Auswertung von Benutzerdaten
Freie Felder können definiert werden, die der Benutzer in seinem Profil ausfüllen kann (z.B. Beruf)
Auswertung der Felder (Welche Berufe gibt es? Zeige alle Benutzer, die "Maurer" sind, etc.)

Das ist mal eine erste Auswahl von Funktionen. Wichtig ist, dass es später sauber läuft und keine Ruckelanwendung wird. Außerdem ist mir Usability wichtig, da die Software von viele Leuten genutzt werden soll, die über 50 sind und keine tägliche Computer-Erfahrung mitbringen. Hier sollen Workflows zum Einsatz kommen, bei denen der User nach dem Login gefragt wird, was er genau tun möchte und dann bis zum Ende geführt wird.

Ich habe jetzt schon mehrere System unter die Lupe genommen. Liferay-Portal ist sehr mächtig, sehr hungrig und ganz einfach einfach bedienbar. Bei Magnolia CMS kann man nur in der kostenpflichtigen Version die Workflows anlegen. Hippo CMS, dotcms und OpenCMS sind alle vom Usabilty her sehr schwierig.

Was würdet ihr mir empfehlen? Eigenentwicklung? Anpassung eines bestimmten Systems? Welches?

Bin für jeden hilfreichen Ratschlag dankbar. 

Danke und Gruß
Vivid


----------



## Vivid (5. Nov 2013)

Vorteil der Eigenentwicklung: Ich könnte erstmal mit einem kleinen Teil anfangen. Nachteil wäre, dass ich trotz Framework wohl viel zu tun hätte und mich um Sicherheitsupdates und Backend selbst kümmern muss. Aber Updates werde ich wohl auch bei einem Liferay Portlet von Zeit zu Zeit machen müssen.


----------



## Phash (5. Nov 2013)

was hälst du von Worpress, Joomla oder Drupal?

Ich habe mich für meine neue Seite gegen Drupal entschieden, weil es mir zu mächtig war...
Aber für deinen Einsatz klingt das ok.

Die o.g. CMS bieten allesamt viele Erweiterungen und sind auch selbst erweiterbar.

Eine Eigenentwicklung wäre natürlich am allerbesten, weil es genau deine Anforderungen erfüllen würde, allerdings hast du schon einige Anforderungen gesammelt, und müsstest da schon einiges an Resourcen aufbringen.

So wie ich das grob sehe, geht da mindestens bis zu einem halben MannJahr drauf... (Mit Erfahrung... ohne schauts wahrscheinlich noch härter aus)
korrigiert mich ruhig, wenn ich mich irre 

Ich hab auch ein "eigenes Forum" in der Pipe... würd gern mein Wicket-Forum in Wicket bauen... aber die liebe Zeit...


----------



## sence (5. Nov 2013)

Wenn du selbst programmieren kannst, würde ich es ebenfalls selbst schreiben.

Möchtest du ein bestehendes CMS System erweitern, musst du den Ablauf und die Funktionsweise kennen und können.
Ab einem gewissen Punkt, überschneidet sich der Aufwand für den Späteren Ausbau eines Modules in fertiglösungen (CMS) gegenüber einer Selbstentwicklung.

Ebenfalls kannst du bei der Eigenentwicklung genau implementieren was du brauchst und sparst dadurch viele Ressourcen, die du bei fertig Lösungen hinnehmen musst. 


vg


----------



## Vivid (5. Nov 2013)

Ja, programmieren kann ich. Bin nur gerade etwas verwundert, dass mir hier so viel PHP empfohlen wird.  Ging eher davon aus, dass man mir jetzt ein Java EE Framework oder CMS ans Herz legt. Gerade, weil ich ja nicht nur ein shared Webhosting Paket sondern einen VServer zur Verfügung habe. ;-) PHP ist und bleibt einfach viel "Gefrickel". :lol:


----------



## sence (5. Nov 2013)

viele PHP Empfehlungen ?
sehe nur die gelisteten Frameworks von Phash, die auf PHP basieren.
Ich hab nichts von PHP gesagt  
JSF 2


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Nov 2013)

Ein komplettes CMS mit dem Funktionsumfang selbst entwickeln? Viel Spaß..da gehen Jahre ins Land.

Die Anforderungen in einem halben Jahr zu erfassen, spezifizieren, entwickeln und testen - ich würde mein Auto verwetten dass das voll in die Hose geht.

Schau dir die bekannten CMS an was am besten auf deine Anforderungen passt.


----------



## Vivid (5. Nov 2013)

Die Frage ist doch, welches CMS diesen Workflow-Ansprüchen noch gerecht werden kann. Wordpress, Joomla, Drupal fallen hier in meinen Augen raus. 

Kennt jemand noch ein freies CMS oder Portal, welches solche Workflows nutzt bzw. wo man solche Workflows erstellen kann?


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (5. Nov 2013)

Ich kenn mich nicht so aus mit CMS. Was auf jeden Fall geht ist z.B. eine Workflow-Engine in ein vorhandenes Portal (z.B. Lifery) zu integrieren.

Ich denke mal das es für die großen, gängigen CMS bestimmt Workflow-Extensions gibt..

Gruß Sebastian


----------



## Phash (5. Nov 2013)

https://github.com/brix-cms/brix-cms/wiki
Wicket-Framework 

aber mehr oder weniger unlebendig, so wie es scheint.

ist aber wohl open source (nicht geguckt, aber github...)
d.h. evtl kannst du dir da was klauen


----------



## Vivid (5. Nov 2013)

Habe mir gestern Abend auch mal die Anforderung an Liferay Portal angeschaut. Hier sind wohl 2GB RAM Pflicht. Besser sind wohl sogar 4. Portal hin oder her. Aber es muss doch auch eine performantere Lösung geben. Auch wenn mir Liferay (bzw. die Funktionen) gefallen.


----------



## KSG9|sebastian (6. Nov 2013)

Na was erwartest du denn von einem Portalserver? Die Dinger benötigen halt ein wenig Speicher...und grade mit vielen Usern erst recht...


----------



## Vivid (9. Nov 2013)

Habe mal geschaut... Liferay 6.2 hat sich optisch wohl sehr verändert. ;-) Vielleicht hat sich auch etwas an der Performance getan. Wäre doch mal einen Blick wert. ;-)


----------

